# seadeck, where to buy?



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

i want to line my highsider, where do you guys get your sea deck? I wanna be able to brag


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

> i want to line my highsider, where do you guys get your sea deck? I wanna be able to brag


http://www.seadek.com

or me


----------



## turtle83 (May 24, 2007)

Ron,

interested in seadek. will try to pm.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I got my sea legs but I don't know when I will get my sea deck. ;D


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

Cptn Ron where's your shop? I'd rather spend my money with you guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> Cptn Ron where's your shop? I'd rather spend my money with you guys


I'm currently in Odessa but moving to Port Richey - started tonight.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

I am in port orange, usually, but travel to and have relatives in the tampa area, does it sound like something you could fix while I wait or what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> I am in port orange, usually, but travel to and have relatives in the tampa area, does it sound like something you could fix while I wait or what?



What are we fixing?


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

looks like port richie is 6 mi. closer but less interstate travel


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

sorry sent you a pm with the details its a stiffy extreme


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> sorry sent you a pm with the details its a stiffy extreme


OK, sorry, I can multi-task but get confused when switching between PM's and threads. :-[ Just don't pick on the old man.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

would not pick on the elders on respect did you see the details?


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

and does a reply show up automatically or do you have to refresh every minute?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> and does a reply show up automatically or do you have to refresh every minute?


I refresh. I'm very active lately.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

I am getting a 5 minute delay, did you see the details in the pm i sent ya?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

> I am getting a 5 minute delay, did you see the details in the pm i sent ya?


Yep. Read and I'll try to get back w/you tomorrow. Still have welding to do and need some sleep. 4:30 is getting close.


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

understandable have a good one


----------

